# I need help with a license plate



## Caladhiel (Sep 4, 2022)

I really really want a custom middle earth themed license plate and I can't figure out what numbers/letters I wanna do
Please help


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 4, 2022)

Welcome back, Canadiens!
Didn't the suggestions in your first thread help?








I need help naming my car


Mae Govanen I just bought a silver (or mithril) convertible and I need help naming it I want it to be middle earth and lotr themed (Narnia themed is good to I guess) if you have any ideas please comment or comment what you named your car




www.thetolkienforum.com




Some kind of condensing might work. What name did you settle on, BTW?


----------



## Ent (Sep 4, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> What name did you settle on, BTW?



Oh yes, i wondered this too, about the car.

For a license plate, a thought "5-ISTARI" jumps out from my three remaining connected brain cells for some reason.


----------



## Caladhiel (Sep 4, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Welcome back, Canadiens!
> Didn't the suggestions in your first thread help?
> 
> 
> ...


I said a few names to my mother and she was weirded out so I just decided to wait on naming it
Also I'm indecisive lol


----------



## Ent (Sep 4, 2022)

Caladhiel said:


> I said a few names to my mother and she was weirded out so I just decided to wait on naming it
> Also I'm indecisive lol



Oh goodness, if she was weirded out at a name for the Car, which she cannot see, what will she be with a license plate that she CAN see??

Perhaps get really 'vanilla', like "The Silver Pony" for the car, and Snowmane for the license plate... (though Snowmane was white).

I dunno.
You have a big hill to climb it seems. All the best to you.

I see you are but a youth of 17, or so the publicly visible details say... so 'indecision' is still a big factor as well, as you rightly identify. 😁


----------



## Eljorahir (Sep 4, 2022)

If it's a silver convertible, how about:
CELEBSUL

If I've used The Silmarillion Appendix properly, I believe this means: "Silver Wind".


----------



## Caladhiel (Sep 4, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> If it's a silver convertible, how about:
> CELEBSUL
> 
> If I've used The Silmarillion Appendix properly, I believe this means: "Silver Wind".


I actually really like that, the only thing is I googled it and it is also the name of a unknown author and the word isn't that known


----------



## Caladhiel (Sep 6, 2022)

I just looked and m1thr1l is available
And since my car is silver it makes sense


----------



## Ent (Sep 6, 2022)

Caladhiel said:


> m1thr1l


How clever. Perhaps there's hope for humanity yet, in the youth of today.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 6, 2022)

My favorite remains one I saw on another sports car, driven by another young lady:
I O DADI.


----------



## Elthir (Sep 6, 2022)

I betcha no one has Ar 🥚 orn.

I apologize.


----------

